# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی

## ابراهیم قانع

خلاصه میکنم بهترین زبان برنامه سازی چیست؟
با تشکر به امید یاری سبزتان.

----------


## persianshadow

ای کاش قبل از نوشتن این پست ، در فروم جستجو می کردی . این سوال بارها پرسیده شده 

  و شاید نتیجه نهایی بحث ها در یک جمله خلاصه شود : 

 " بسته به نیاز و کاربرد شما ، هر زبانی ویژگی و امتیازات خود را خواهد داشت "

----------


## ابراهیم قانع

ممنون ولی نیاز من نیاز همه است.
نمیخواهم خواسته ای را تحمیل کنم ولی یک زبان برای کاربرد تجاری در ایران چیست؟
حداقل بگویید چند تا از این نرمافزار های بزرگ به چه زبانی نوشته شده اند.

----------


## persianshadow

خب بارم بستگی داره ، به نوع محصولات : 

 1.نحت وب :  ASP - ASP.net  

 2. دسکتاپ اپلیکیشن : Delphi - VB6 - vb.net 

 زبان های بالا ادر ایران خیلی مورد استفاده هست. 

 حالا در دنیا وضعیت یه خورده ( شاید زیاد ) فرق می کنه. 

 خب شاید الان دات نت و جاوا سهم بیشتری در توسعه برنامه های سازمانی داشته باشند

----------


## hdv212

ولی عزیزان به نظر من بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی سی شارپه چون :
کاملا شی گراست
از خانواده سی پلاس پلاسه
محصول شرکت مایکروسافته و مایکروسافت میخواد روی این زبان حالا حالاها کار کنه
با اینکه از خانواده سی پلاس پلاسه ولی پیچیدگیهای سی رو نداره
از همه مهمتر آینده نرم افزار دردستان دات نته و سی شارپ جلو دار اونه
و دیگر اینکه سی شارپ و جاوا تنها زبانهای دارای استاندارد ایزو هستند.

----------


## ابراهیم قانع

بابا جون من گفتم تجاری و گفتم یه زبان جدید نگفتم که کدوم شی گرا تره  یا اینکه یه زبان قدیمی مثل وی بی 6 بهم معرفی کنید . یا دلفی قدیمی
حداقل در مورد زبان های جدید مثل دلفی دات نت یا گروه دات نت میکرو سافت صحبت کنید 
برای دسکتاپ اپلیکیشن  میخواهم کدوم بهتره . را یه کاربرد عمومی لستفاده توسط همه در ایران.

----------


## khlless

برو سمت vb.net عزیزم.

----------


## ابراهیم قانع

vb.net چند تا ایراد کوجولو داره ( خیل یهم کوچیک نیست)
1 - امنیت سرس کد صفر
2- سرعت اجرا بسیار پایین
3-عدم اجرا بدون پیشنیاز خود( دات نت فریم ورک)
4- مبهم بودن زبان برای برنامه نویسی شبکه

حالا اگه جواب این چند تا مشکل رو داشتین من هم بسم الله
یا علی کسی راه حلی برای هیچکدوم سراغ داره.
منتظرم.

----------


## mehrzad007

1- امنیت سورس کد ربطی به وی بی نداره و مال دات نت هست که با بعضی ابزار ها قابل رفع هست و سورس زبانهای دیگه هم چندان قابل اطمینان نیست که؟!!!توی سایت بگرد در این مورد هست
2- سرعت اجرای پایین داره درست میشه و رفع ...
3- این از محاسن وی بی دات نت نه معایب . که امکان اینو بهت می ده که نرم افزار رو روی سکو های مختلف اجرا کنی و.... (البته فعلا ویندوز های مختلف؟؟؟!!!)
4- و برای شبکه هم امکانات بسیار عالی داره که؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی به نظر من زبانی است که برنامه نویسش دارای دیدی باز . فکری آرام . جیبی پر پول باشه . دارای علاقه باشه . بشینه با syntax مورد علاقش هر چی می خاد باشه یه برنامه عالی درست کنه

----------


## ابراهیم قانع

> 1- امنیت سورس کد ربطی به وی بی نداره و مال دات نت هست که با بعضی ابزار ها قابل رفع هست و سورس زبانهای دیگه هم چندان قابل اطمینان نیست که؟!!!توی سایت بگرد در این مورد هست
> 2- سرعت اجرای پایین داره درست میشه و رفع ...
> 3- این از محاسن وی بی دات نت نه معایب . که امکان اینو بهت می ده که نرم افزار رو روی سکو های مختلف اجرا کنی و.... (البته فعلا ویندوز های مختلف؟؟؟!!!)
> 4- و برای شبکه هم امکانات بسیار عالی داره که؟


خوب 
اگه ممکنه لینک دانلود یکی از اون برنامه های امنیت سرس را بزارید
ممنون میشیم.

----------


## mehrzad007

یه سرچ بکنید قبلا به صورت کامل بحث شده ...

----------


## shobair

سلام
بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی، زبانی هستش که برنامه نویسش به اون مسلط باشه و بتونه باهاش کارهایی که از نظر دیگران نشدنی هستش رو انجام بده!

برای تجارت و پول در آوردن: دلفی رو پیشنهاد میکنم
برای لذت بردن از برنامه نویسی: ++C 
برای زجر کشیدن از برنامه نویسی: اسمبلی (البته خیلی دوستش دارم)
برای سرگرم شدن: VB
برای اسیر شدن در چنگال مایکروسافت و پائین آوردن مقام یک برنامه نویس و توهین به شخصیتش: Net. !

شبیر

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

به نظر بنده بسته به دید و وسعت کارتون یا Delphi for Win32
و یا Java و لاغیر.
البته اگر میخواهید در چنگال میکروسافت گیر بیفتید Net. که #C با VB هیچ فرقی
نمیکنند.

----------


## milani

اولا نمی شه به همین سادگی و در چند خط بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی را تعیین کرد .
چون هر یک از زبانهای برنامه نویسی بر اساس نیازها و احساس کمبودی خاص در یک زمینه بوجود آمده اند.
ولی یک زیان خوب ویژگیهای دارد که باید با توجه به آنها یک زبان را برای برنامه نویسی در یک زمینه خاص استفاده کرده :
ولی اگر برای آشنایی باشد به نظر من بهتر است از زبان پاسکال برای آشنایی با برنامه نویسی استافده کنید. اگر برای پایگاه داده سطح پائینی استفاده می کنید از دلفی استفاده کنید. اگر برای برنامه نویسی با درآمد با لا و به صورت حرفه ایی نیاز دارید C#‎.net به علت در دسترس بودن منابع زبان مناسبی می باشد.

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

با سلام
اولا دوست ما یک زبان یا محیط واسه برنامه‌های تجاری خواستن
در ضمن اگر منظورتون منابع باشه فکر نکنم زبانی به اندازه دلفی منابع داشته باشه
Source و Component واسه کار‌های تجاری به اندازه Delphi هیچ زبانی نداره
چون Delphi نزدیک به 10 سال هست که داره روش کار میشه
میکروسافت یه روزی رو Foxpro کار میکرد تا اومد
پا بگیره رفت سراغ Accsses بعد ++VC تا اومد رونق پیدا کنه بعد از 2-3 سالی رفت رو VB
البته توی این میان کمی هم رو VJ کار کرد و اون رو هم 1-2 سال بیش روش کار نکرد و
گذاشتش کنار تا VB اومد طرفدار پیدا کنه و واسش Component و Source و ... تولید بشه
ولش کرد و جناب #C متولد شد و این ماجرا ادامه دارد ...
و طبق پیشینه 10-12 ساله میکروسافت ایشون نشون دادن فوق تخصص تغییر نام
پروژه و تکنولوژی دارن و یه عده بیکار رو هم دور خودش جمع کرده
و از رو بیکاری دایم زبان های جدید رو پیدا و روشون کار میکنن.

زبان Java در دنیا جا افتاده هست و در ایران هم تا 1-2 سال دیگه حسابی جا میفته.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## Cheetah

عرض سلام!
امیدوارم که پا برهنه وسط نپریده باشم!!!
. . .
تا اونجایی که یادمه از همون ابتدایی که با سایت برنامه نویس آشنا شدم (که البته اون موقع یه آی‌ دی دیگه داشتم) از این بحث ها فراوون بوده! 
توی این بحث ها معمولا حرف حساب زده نمیشه! و بیشتر به دعوا شبیه تا بحث . . .
فکر میکنم دلیلش هم این باشه که هر کس میخواد بگه اون چیزی که من بلدم بهترینه!!! (البته نه همه . . .)
خوب هر زبانی ویژگی‌های خودش رو داره! هیچوقت نمیشه گفت که یک زبان بهترینه!
من فکر میکنم ما به زبان بیش از حد اهمیت میدیم. . . شاید به خاطر اینه که می‌خواهیم یه چیزی رو یاد بگیریم و با همون پیش بریم و دیگه زحمت یاد گرفتن تکنولوژی‌های جدیدتر رو به خودمون ندیم!!! ---در حالی که برنامه نویسی در واقع طراحی الگوریتم هاست. نه نوشتن چند خط کد! به نظر من (با اجازه تون!) یه برنامه نویس باید بتونه اونقدر انعطاف پذیر  باشه که براش زبان اهمیت چندانی نداشته باشه و بتونه به راحتی از یه زبان به زبان دیگه سویج کنه ---
اگه مسئله‌ی syntax باشه که سراغ هر زبانی بری یاد گرفتنش ماکزیمم 1 روزه!!!
ولی اگه مسئله تکنولوژی‌ها و ابزارهاست نمیشه انتظار داشت 10 سال روی خطی به شیب صفر حرکت کنی و  . . . . . . اینجوری جلو میری ولی پیشرفت نمی‌کنی!
مسئله جاوا و برنامه نویسی Cross-Platform به کنار!
ولی وقتی بحث برنامه نویسی ویندوزه چطور موقعی که پلتفرم 32win در حال نابودیه باید هنوز ازش دم بزنیم نکنه میخواهید از ویستا هم فقط در حد ویندوز 98 استفاده کنی . . . شما چطور الان یادت افتاده نباید توی دام مایکروسافت بیافتی! مگه تا همین حالاش که با 32win برنامه مینوشتین اسیر مایکروسافت نبودی!(نمیدونم شاید برنامه های 32win شما که با Delphi مینوشتی تحت linux و BSD هم اجرا میشده!!!) 
من منکر انحصار طلبی مایکروسافت نیستم و به هیچ وجه هم مایکروسافتی فکر نمی‌کنم ولی سعی دارم منصفانه قضاوت کنم!
خودم به شخصه برنامه نویسی OpenSource رو دوست دارم(در مقطع فعلی فقط در حد تفریح!!!) و به java هم علاقه دارم . . .
ولی همون طور که بروبچ پرسیدن . . . میخوان یه زبان تجاری بهشون معرفی کنیم . . .
پس دیگه نباید بر حسب علاقه و تمایلات شخصی نظر بدیم. باید یه نگاهی به دور و  اطرافمون بندازیم. خوب! تو ایران اکثر ملت از ویندوز استفاده میکنن و کاملا واضحه که سیستم عامل ملی ما الان عملا ویندوزه!!! خوب پس حالا دیگه مجبوریم مایکروسافتی انتخاب کنیم. (البته کاملا واضحه که یه آدم عاقل فکر آینده رو هم میکنه و این رو هم حساب میکنه که اگه فردا پای linux باز شد نباید غافلگیر بشه و از الان خودش رو برای یه همچین تغییری هم آماده کنه) فکر کنم حالا دیگه گزینه‌ای بهتر از دات نت نباشه. چه Win App و چه  Web App ! نباید این همه ویژگیهای دات نت رو ندید گرفت!
البته این نظر منه! شما هم میتونی قبول نکنی! ولی بعید میدونم اگه با فناوری‌های قدیمی مایکروسافت کار کنی از دامش فرار کرده باشی!!!
صد البته اگه دنبال Cross-platform هستی Java بهترین یا حتی میشه گفت تنها راهه!
ولی فکر نکنیم اگه مایکروسافت در صدد انحصار طلبیه در عوضش Sun رفیق صمیمی ماست!!!
این Sun همونیه که شما رو تحریم دانلودی(!!!) میکنه.

و یه مورد دیگه:




> میکروسافت یه روزی رو Foxpro کار میکرد تا اومدپا بگیره رفت سراغ Accsses بعد ++VC تا اومد رونق پیدا کنه بعد از 2-3 سالی رفت رو VBالبته توی این میان کمی هم رو VJ کار کرد و اون رو هم 1-2 سال بیش روش کار نکرد وگذاشتش کنار تا VB اومد طرفدار پیدا کنه و واسش Component و Source و ... تولید بشهولش کرد و جناب #C متولد شد و این ماجرا ادامه دارد ...


من تناقضی بین ++VC و VB نمیبینم --- چون اصلا فاز کاریشون با هم فرق داره!
در ضمن فکر میکنم مایکروسافت VB رو گسترش داده نه این که ول کرده باشه!
طرفداران VB همچنان هم زیاد میشن مخصوصا از وقتی که VB تحت دات نت ارائه شد!
تولد #C هم که اصلا دلیل متقاوتی داشت! که خودت بهتر میدونی.


بگذریم . . .
اگه دوستان نقدی بر حرفای من داشته باشن با کمال میل گوش میکنم (یعنی می‌خونم!!!)

موفق باشید . . .

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

درسته انتخاب Win32 هم دام میکروسافت هست همینطور که بنده در جاهای دیگه هم که
اینجور بحث ها بود خدمت دوستان عرض کردم فعلا Delphi و در کنارش فکر مهاجرت Java رو
در سر داشته باشن
در ضمن درسته میکروسافت راه VB رو ادامه میده همینطور Accsses و Foxpro و VC اما چیزی که
بیش از همه بهش اهمیت میده #C هست و توپخانه تبلیغاتیش رو روی #C متمرکز کرده
Sun و یا هر شرکت دیگه ای هم دلش واسه ما نسوخته اما توی رقابت Microsoft با
IBM و Sun و RedHat و Novell و ... مزایای ابزار های مجانی و متن باز و ...
هم نصیب ما میشه.

به نظر بنده جمع بندی کلی بهترین محیط و ابزار واسه تولید برنامه Java.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## Inprise

> ولی وقتی بحث برنامه نویسی ویندوزه چطور موقعی که پلتفرم 32win در حال نابودیه باید هنوز ازش دم بزنیم نکنه میخواهید از ویستا هم فقط در حد ویندوز 98 استفاده کنی . . .


*Bullshit                                                                                                                  .*

----------


## shobair

> چطور الان یادت افتاده نباید توی دام مایکروسافت بیافتی! مگه تا همین حالاش که با 32win برنامه مینوشتین اسیر مایکروسافت نبودی!(نمیدونم شاید برنامه های 32win شما که با Delphi مینوشتی تحت linux و BSD هم اجرا میشده!!!)


سلام
من برنامه با Delphi مینویسم و با استفاده از ضمائم دلفی اون رو به CLX تبدیل میکنم و از برنامه ای که نوشتم تو لینوکس هم استفاده میکنم!
هیچ بحثی نیست که مایکروسافت تمام دنیا رو گرفته! اینکه برنامه نویس تبدیل به یک برنامه ساز بشه، سبک کردن شخصیت کاری اونه.

شبیر

----------


## Cheetah

سلام به همه‌ی دوستان . . .




> *Bullshit                                                                                                                  .*


*tanx*
اگه توضیح بدین دقیقا کدوم قسمتش مذخرفه ممنون میشم! :اشتباه:  




> به نظر بنده جمع بندی کلی بهترین محیط و ابزار واسه تولید برنامه Java.


بازم میگم! نمیشه دست بزاریم رو یه چیز و بگیم این بهترین ابزار برای برنامه نویسیه. همش بستگی داره به برنامه ای که میخوای بنویسی.
وقتی کسی به شما پروژه‌ای رو پیشنهاد میده شما چیکار میکنی؟
اون رو تحلیل و بررسی می‌کنی! موقعیت سنجی می‌کنی و به تناسب پروژه یک ابزار مناسب براش انتخاب می‌کنی. و بعد شروع می‌کنی . . .

هر ابزاری به جای خودش ارزش داره و باید در همون مورد به کار بره! که اگه این تناسب به هم بخوره واقعا مسخره میشه:
مثل کسی که بخواد با VB برنامه نویسی سیستمی بکنه! یا کسی که بخواد یه پروژه‌ی CMS رو با اسمبلی انجام بده!!!
خلاصه‌ی کلام هر دری یه کلیدی داره! (البته اگه شاه‌کلیدشو پیدا کردین به ما هم بگین!!!!! :چشمک:  )




> هیچ بحثی نیست که مایکروسافت تمام دنیا رو گرفته! اینکه برنامه نویس تبدیل به یک برنامه ساز بشه، سبک کردن شخصیت کاری اونه.


حرفات رو قبول دارم . . . :متفکر:  
منم گفتم که مایکروسافتی فکر نمی‌کنم. ولی دارم حرف از تجارت میزنم . . . اینجا دیگه بحث بحث شخصیت و ارزش و ... نیست. بحث علاقه و .... هم نیست! اینجا مسئله‌ Business ه!
شما که منکر این نیستی که توی ایران بازار NET. داغه!؟
گرچه منم گفتم که فعالیتم رو به دات نت محدود نمی‌کنم و خودم رو توی این حصار قرار نمیدم

در ضمن من با Delphi کار نکردم! حالا نمیدونم توی نسخه‌های جدید Delphi هنوز هم از CLX پشتیبانی میشه یا نه؟!

موفق باشید. . .

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

حرف شما درسته هست هر دری کلیدی داره.
من خودم برنامه نویسی Embedded هم انجام مید با زبان C و اصلا Pascal و ... هم در حد حرفه‌ای
بدرد Embedded نمیخوره بنده حرف شما رو کاملا میپذیرم
اما همینطور که بنده گفتم در ابتدای بحث حرف راجع به برنامه‌نویسی تجاری بود.

در ضمن بازار Net. داغ هست واسه برنامه سازان پازلی که در حد کوچک برنامه سازی میکنند
اما بازار Java چه در ایران و چه در دنیا واسه برنامه نویسی و برنامه سازی Enterprise داغ تر از داغ
هست.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

تو رو خدا تمومش کنین ! از بس در مورد بهترین زبان شنیدم بدنم داره کهیر می زنه . این رو بدونین که بهترینی وجود نداره . هر ابزاری به درد یک کاری می خوره .

----------


## ابراهیم قانع

خوب با سلامتی
حالا واقعیت امر رو بهتون میگم
که چه هدفی زا راه اندازی این تاپیک داشتم
کل این بحث ها اگر هدفمند بود شاید نتیجه میداد ولی حالا میگم با توجه به بحث همتون جواب من چیه:
با توجه با پلتفرم بازار ایران که ویندوز است و نموع تغاضا هایی که انجام میشود و میزان سختی و روشنی زبان های مختلف بهترین زبان برای ایران vb.net , vC#‎.net است که البته دلفی نسخه قدیمی بخاطر تکرار کار میکروسافت کار مهمی انجام نداده و نسخ قبلی اون هم اصطلاحاً زبان مرده محسوب میشوند درست مثل وی بی 6 حالا این وسط چرا سی دات نت نه 
چون برای کارهای ساده ما نیازی به قدرت این زبان نیست و به سختی آن نمی ارزد.
در کل شما میتوتنید از وی بی دات نت در کنار یک ابزار امنیت سرس و یک ابزار مخصوص اضافه کردن دات نت به فایل setup برنامه به خوبی از این زبان بهره برداری کنید.
حال انتخاب با خود شماست آیازبانی بهتر از این هم برای بازار ایران وجود داره.
اگر ایرادی به آن وارداست بگید. ممنون

----------


## Cheetah

با حرفات تقریبا موافقم . . .
ولی به حرفات یه ایراد دارم:



> آیازبانی بهتر از این هم برای بازار ایران وجود داره.


با اینکه از خیلی جهات باهات موافقم ولی باید بگم که بازم بستگی داره . . .
تصور شما از بازار ایران چیه؟ یعنی چند تا نرم‌افزار حسابداری و CMS . . . کل بازار ایرانه؟
درسته تا حد زیادی اینطور شده (متاسفانه!)
ولی در خیلی زمینه‌های دیگه مسئله کاملا متفاوته . . .
بگذریم نمی‌خوام بحث رو کش بدم.
فقط برای مثال به این جمله توی همین پست بالا دقت کن:



> اما بازار Java چه در ایران و چه در دنیا واسه برنامه نویسی و برنامه سازی Enterprise داغ تر از داغهست.


خوب!‌ جای تامل داره (البته نه به این شدت!!! :بامزه:  )

امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورم رو درست بیان کنم . . .
با تشکر

----------


## meghdad23

فقط دلفی!!!!!

----------


## ابراهیم قانع

> فقط دلفی!!!!!


واقعا فقط دلفی یا فقط تعصب جانم

کمی منطقی باش
 در ضمن لطف کن و دلیلت رو هم بنویس

----------


## mehrzad007

نمی دونم چرا مدیران محترم این تاپیک رو نبستن ! نمی دونم تا کی باید این بحث های احمقانه رو بشنویم و بخونیم . من توی هیچ کدوم چیز جدیدی ندیدم . بهترین افرادی هم که توی سایت می شناسم هم توی تاپیک های فراوانی که اینجا بوده دیدم که فارغ از تخصصش خیلی احساسی با قضیه برخورد کرده . آیا کافی نیست؟ یه جورایی این بحث های جنجالی توخالی رو نباید آف تاپیک حساب کرد؟ میخوایم چی رو ثابت کنیم ؟ آقای کرامتی یه جا گفت : بهترنی زبون اونیه که تو ازش بتونی پول در بیاری ! و یه آدم معروف هم می گه : مهم نیست با چی می نویسی خودکار مداد سی یا جی دابلیو بیسک یا جاوا مهم اینه که توی کار خودت بهترین باشی و هم از کار دوستات سر در بیاری...

راسی اون آدم معروف هم خود منم که قراره توی آینده معروف بشم . ( آرزو که بر جوانان عیب نیست؟!)

----------


## SYSMAN

اینو می زارم اینجا فقط جهت اطلاع برخی از دوستان
http://www.tiobe.com/tpci.htm

به قول یکی از اساتیدم که می گفت مهم حل الگوریتم و پیاده سازی مسئله هست وگرنه برای syntax قسمت Help رو باز میکنم و کارم را پیش می برم حالا هر زبون برنامه سازی که می خواهد باشه (البته همونطور که دوستان گفتند هرچی به درد هر چی نمی خوره)

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بحث رو بهترین زبان به جز اتلاف وقت چیز دیگری نیست . اون چیزی هم که آقای اینپرایز در جواب یکی از دوستان گفتم درباره نابودی وین 32 رو قبول دارم . مگه الکیه که وین 32 رو از ویستا حذف کنن . مگه ویستا چیه . ویستا اگه بخواد فقط با دات نت کار کنه دیگه شما نمی تونی باهاش برنامه هم اجرا کنی . حذف دین 32 الکی نیست جانم . بهترین زبان برای کسی که نیازشه فرق داره . خیلی ها می گن VC++‎ . می دونم چرا می گن . چون از خیلی ها شنیدن سی سرعتش چندین برابره و ... اینا رو ول کنید . کسی که روی WebAppDevelopment متمرکزه چیزای دیگرو قبول داره . کسی که Win32 کاره میگه چیز دیگه .
آقا بهترین زبان دنیا فارسی دری  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mojgan110

بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی ،‌زبانیه که بتونید باهاش* پول* دربیارید ! ولاغیر !

----------


## siavashr

به نظر بنده بنا به کاری که میخواهید انجام دهید زبان مورد نظر انتخاب میشه . این رو به یاد داشته باشید که هر کدوم از زبانهائی که شما دارید در موردشون صحبت میکنید خودشون master pice هستند و سالهاست که امتحان خودشون رو پس دادند . بنظر من طرفداری کردن از یک زبان خاص هیچ فایده ای نداره چون هر زبانی برای کاری ساخته شده بهتره ما انسانها تعداد زبانهائی را که میدانیم را بیشتر کنیم . 
این تاپیک مثل اینیه که از کسی بپرسند کدوم زبان کره زمین بهتره ؟
خوش باشید 
سیاوش راد

----------


## Armanprogrammer

بستگی به کارت داره برای database  میتونی از #c استفاده کنی برای وب از جاوا و....

----------


## amin_679

دوستان برنامه نویس محترم 
همه ما میدونیم که هیچ فرقی از لحاظ کارایی vb.net و #c نیست ولی ما در مملکتی کار میکنیم که شرکتهای برنامه نویسی که سرمایه دار هستند و بازار کار در دست اونهاست حتی از لحاظ سوادی اونقدر پایین هستند(البته منظور غالب این اشخاص) که فکر میکنن تفاوت عمده ایی بین این دو هست یعنی فکر میکنن vb.net همون qbasic و #c همون c هست پس ما هم در این مملکت زندگی میکنیم و مجبوریم با این اشخاص کار کنیم و به ناچار به آگهی ها و روز نامه ها که نگاه میکنیم میبینیم #c بیشتر مورد توجه قرار گرفته است حال نتیجه گیری با خودتون.....

----------


## yourdkhani

بچه ها چرا همه جا می گن زبان asp.net در حالیکه من شنیدم asp.net زبان نیست یه توسعه دهنده و برای نوشتن آن باید به یه زبانی که ساپورت می کنه شناخت داشت . بهم بگین اون زبانها چه زبانهایی هستن

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بهم بگین اون زبانها چه زبانهایی هستن


زبان هایی دات نتی مثل #C و VB.Net و...

----------


## amin joon

> مه ما میدونیم که هیچ فرقی از لحاظ کارایی vb.net و #c نیست ولی ما در مملکتی کار میکنیم که شرکتهای برنامه نویسی که سرمایه دار هستند و بازار کار در دست اونهاست حتی از لحاظ سوادی اونقدر پایین هستند(البته منظور غالب این اشخاص) که فکر میکنن تفاوت عمده ایی بین این دو هست یعنی فکر میکنن vb.net همون qbasic و #c همون c هست پس ما هم در این مملکت زندگی میکنیم و مجبوریم با این اشخاص کار کنیم و به ناچار به آگهی ها و روز نامه ها که نگاه میکنیم میبینیم #c بیشتر مورد توجه قرار گرفته است حال نتیجه گیری با خودتون.....


اول اینکه این موضوع مختص ایران نیست و در همه جا صادق هست برای اطمینان میتونی به سایتهای برنامه نویسی خارجی مراجعه کنی.

دوم اینکه انتخاب یک زبان برنامه نویسی تنها به کارهایی که میتونی باهاش انجام بدی بستگی نداره بلکه پارامتر های دیگه ای مثل خوش ساختار بودن دستورات ، وضوح کد ، سادگی و ... هم بستگی داره.
اگر تنها ملاک انتخاب ، قدرت زبان بود خوب همه میرفتن VC++‎ رو یاد میگرفتند.

C#‎ و VB از نظر وضوح کد و سادگی تقریبا در یک ردیف قرار دارند ولی از نظر خوش ساختار بودن استراکچر تفاوت زیادی با هم دارند. C#‎ به دلیل جدید بودنش دارای ساختارهای جدید و پیشرفته ای هست و هر روز هم به ساختارهای اون اضافه میشه ( مستندات C#‎3 رو ببینید) در حالی که VB تو همون ساختارهای qbasic مونده.

GoOd LuCk

----------


## reza6384

بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی وجود نداره همونطور که دوستان گفتن. اگه بود همه می رفتن با اون زبان برنامه می نوشتن. و با خیلی از زبانها پول در میارن حسابی، چه دلفی چه #C و چه VB.NET . درآمد خوب بسته به پلت فرم پیاده سازی نیست، بسته به خیلی آیتم های دیگه است.

----------


## najafzade

> خلاصه میکنم بهترین زبان برنامه سازی چیست؟
> با تشکر به امید یاری سبزتان.


اول باید ببینید که می خواهید چه کاری انجام دهید.
بهترین کار اینه که برای شروع با یه زبان مثل C یا پاسکال شروع کنین.
بعدش هم یه برنامه ویژوال.
بقیش خودش علاقش پیدا می شه. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amir_saniyan

سلام.

نظر من: «مگه زبان برنامه‌نویسی هم مهمه؟»

چون:

اگه کار تجاری می‌خواهی بکنی تا می‌تونی باید از ابزارهای آماده استفاده کنی. مثلا تا وقتی ماکروهای Office وجود داره چه نیازی حتی به کد نویسی هست؟ مثلا الان خیلی راحت می‌شه تو Access بدون کد نویسی فرم درست و اتفاقا من یک پروژه تجاری برای محاسبه نمرات و ... یک مدرسه دیدم که کاملا تو Access نوشته شده بود. مثال دیگه اینکه الان تو دات نت بدون حتی یک خط کد نویسی و با استفاده از Drag and Drop می‌شه فرم‌های Database درست کرد. Java و Delphi و ... هم موارد مشابه دارند. حتی الان نرم‌افزارهایی به نام Code Generator وجود داره که کارشون تولید و نوشتن کد به جای شماست. یک جستجو کوچک تو اینترنت {نتیجه جستجو در گوگل} کلی ابزار به شما برمی‌گردونه.

اما اگه می‌خواهی کار اساسی کنی بهتره علم رو یاد بگیری و نه Syntax. مثلا دانستن روش مرتب سازی Quick Sort به برنامه نویس کمک می‌کنه که الگوریتم‌های بهتری بنویسه. حالا اصلا مهم نیست چه زبانی باشه. اگر دقت کرده باشی اکثر کتاب‌هایی که به لحاظ سطح علمی بالاترند معمولا از کد Pseud استفاده می‌کنند. حالا هر جور دوست داری اون کد Pseud رو پیاده سازی کن.

اما آقایونی که مدام دم از Linux و Open Source و ... می‌زنند و مایکروسافت و برنامه‌نویساش رو مسخره می‌کنند: اگه تا حالا کار مثبت علمی تو این محیط‌ها کردند (مثلا یک بهینه سازی تو سیستم عامل {که کار پیچیده‌ای است} یا سازگاز کردن Library های موجود برای پشتیبانی فارسی و یا کارهای ابتدایی مثل فارسی سازی Resource های لینوکس یا حتی کاهایی مثل تهیه مقالات آموزشی) که واقعا دست‌شون درد نکنه و کارشون کاملا با ارزشه اما اگه هیچ کاری تو این محیطها نکردند و فقط تعصب الکی دارند باید بگیم که شرمنده اخلاق هندسی‌تون هستیم. دیگه لینوکس و ویندوز و این شرکت و اون شرکت چه فرقی داره؟ گوگل، Source forge، Sun، Nokia و ... همه سایت‌هاشون رو به جرم ایرانی بودنمون رو ما بستند. البته Source forge برای ثبت نام بسته وگرنه می‌شه دانلود کرد و نوکیا لعنتی هم داره گوشی‌هاش رو تو ایران می‌فروشه اما اجازه دانلود «کارباید» رو از تو ایران نمی‌ده.

به هر حال بهتره همه‌مون یک سطح بیام بالاتر. بهتره به جای اینکه روی زبان‌های مختلف و محیطهای برنامه نویسی شرکت‌های آمریکایی و اروپایی چونه بزنیم بیام علم تولید کنیم و باهاش پول دربیاریم. البته می‌شه تنبلی خودمون رو بیاندازیم گردن حکومت و بگیم تو ایران از این جور کارا نمی‌شه کرد اما نظر شخصی من اینه که می‌شه. (نمونه‌اش: www.asr-gooyesh.com : هر نسخه نرم‌افزار دیکته گفتاری فارسی 2.5 میلیون تومان)

به هر حال به نظر می‌رسه این بحث‌ها بیشتر از این که علمی باشه تعصبی است.

من تو این نوشته قصد توهین به شخص یا گروهی رو نداشتم و اگه کسی چنین احساسی رو کرد پیشاپیش معذرت می‌خوام.

موفق باشید.

----------


## SYNDROME

بهترین محیط با توجه به نیاز برنامه نویس مشخص می شود.اول باید نیاز مشخص شود و سپس محیط برنامه نویسی انتخاب شود.
محیطی قدرت طراحی بالا دارد.محیط دیگر توانایی انجام کارهای سیستمی را به راحتی دارد.محیط دیگر . . . 
موفق باشید

----------


## sinpin

> خلاصه میکنم بهترین زبان برنامه سازی چیست؟
> با تشکر به امید یاری سبزتان.


سوال مطرح شده اشتباه (= ناقص) است و نتیجه ای جز بحثهای حاشیه ای و بیهوده ندارد...

----------


## majidrezaei2007

من دقیقا با علی خان موافق هستم و به نظرم بهترین زبان واسه هر نفر یه زبانه و اونم بسته به علاقه طرفه که مثلا به تحت وب علاقه داره یا ویندوز و ... که بسته به علاقش و راحتی کد نویسی اونو انتخاب می کنه . ولی به نظر من بهترین برنامه واسه وب : ASP.NET واسه ویندوز : C#‎ واسه ویروس نویسی : Assembly

----------


## sepehr.net

سلام
به نظر من هر زبانی یک سری معایب و یک سری مزایایی داره کسی نمیتونه بگه که فلان زبان کاملترینه.
تو ایران زبانهایی که توسط مایکرو سافت به وجود اومده طرفدار های زیادی داره و همچنین بازار کار اون هم بسیاز بیشتر از سایر زبانهاست. ولی این نشون دهنده ی کامل بودن این زبان ها نیست.
شرکت مایکرو سافت اومده هر زبانی رو برای کاربرد های خاصی به وجود اورده که بنا به احتیاج کاربر از اونها استفاده کنه که این خودش یک امتیاز برای این شرکته . جالبی کار اینه که به کاربرانش این امکان رو داده که برای ساخت یک نرم افزار از ترکیب این زبانها استفاده کنند. مثلا من میخوام یک برنامه بنویسم تحت شبکه که در اون از بانک اطلاعاتی هم استفاده شده و این برنامه یک سری کارهایی در زمینه ی پردازش تصویر انجام میده . خب من اگه بخوام همه ی این کار ها رو با یک زبان انجام بدم ممکنه که به مشکل بر نخورم ولی حاصل کار مطلوب نمیشه. برای همین میام قسمت شبکه رو با سی شارپ ، قسمت بانک اطلاعاتی رو با ویبی و قسمت پردازش تصویر رو با سی انجام میدم و نتیجه ی مطلوب رو میگیرم.
ممکنه کسی بگه که مثلا دلفی بهتر از ویبیه ولی اگه همون مثال رو با دلفی بخواد انجام بده صد در صد حاصل کار به خوبی کار با مجموعه  ی دات نت نمیشه.
به خاطر همینه که من کار با دات نت رو پیشنهاد میکنم . به نظر من شما به یادگیری یک ما نباید به یادگیری یک زبان بسنده کنیم .اگه خواستی که با مجموعه ی دات نت کار کنی اول ویبی بعد سی شارپ و بعد از اون هم سی رو یاد بگیر. البته کار خیلی سختی هم نیست وقتی شما مفاهیم پایه ای از دات نت رو یاد گرفتی یادگیری سینتکس کار مشکلی نیست.

----------


## Hossenbor

> ولی عزیزان به نظر من بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی سی شارپه چون :
> کاملا شی گراست
> از خانواده سی پلاس پلاسه
> محصول شرکت مایکروسافته و مایکروسافت میخواد روی این زبان حالا حالاها کار کنه
> با اینکه از خانواده سی پلاس پلاسه ولی پیچیدگیهای سی رو نداره
> از همه مهمتر آینده نرم افزار دردستان دات نته و سی شارپ جلو دار اونه
> و دیگر اینکه سی شارپ و جاوا تنها زبانهای دارای استاندارد ایزو هستند.


حرف دل منو زدی در ضمن)C++‎(+VB.NET=C#‎x2

----------


## Nima NT

> سوال مطرح شده اشتباه (= ناقص) است و نتیجه ای جز بحثهای حاشیه ای و بیهوده ندارد...


کاملا" موافقم
بهتر بود سوال در زمینه ای خاص مطرح میشد تا هم بحث علمی میشد و هم اینکه به سلایق مختلف محدود نمیشد ( البته نسبت به کسانی که اظهار نظر کردن , جسارت نمیکنم ).
مثلا" میتونست مطرح بشه که بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی برای شبکه ؟ و امثال اینها.

----------


## MIDOSE

اصل تایپیک ماله سه سال پیشه و  اخرین پست زده شده مال یک سال پیش(به غیر از دو پست قبلی) و همه کاملن توجیه شده ایم ،حالا چرا Hossenbor این تایپیک را از زیر گرد و غبار رمانه بالا اوردند خدا داند. 

پ.ن:به قول یکی از دوستان همین تایپک پوستم کهیر زد از بس این طور بحث ها را دیدم.

----------


## golbafan

جالبه
من میبینم که بعد از تقریبا یک سال...   ملت اومدن سراغ این تاپیک...
باشه منم نظر میدم..

زبان برنامه نویسی خوب:

1- برنامه نویس عاشقش بشه
2- بشه باهاش خوب پول در آورد
3- به روز باشه 2010 و بالاتر
4- فایل اجرایی سریعی رو کامپایل کنه
5- لوازم یدکیش توی وب زیاد گیر بیاد
6- معروف باشه
7- بشه کارهای بزرگی با اون انجام داد ...

من *دلفی* رو برای خودم ترجیح دادم چون این موارد رو *برای من* داشت... (فعلا)

----------


## shayegan10

بهترین زبان .Net سی شارپ هست چون به قدرت سی پلاس پلاس کار میکنه و به سادگی vb هست اما قدرتمند ترین اسمبلی است

----------


## farshad 007

سلام
بعد از چند سال به پیشنهاد یکی از کاربران محترم می خوام سوالم تو این تاپیک قدیمی مطرح کنم.
امیدوارم جواب قانع کننده ای بیرم.
برای تهیه یک نرم افزار پرسنلی از چه زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کنم؟
اکسس امتحان کردم ولی بعلت اینکه قابلیت تبدیل به یک فایل اجرایی نداره و جداول و دیتا کار مشخص هست کنار گذاشتم.

----------


## FastCode

بستگی به خودتون داره.
میتونید از BF استفاده کنید.
میتونید هم از javascript استفاده کنید.
هیچ کس بهتر از خودتون نمیتونه تصمیم بگیره.

این سوال ۶ سال نیست که بی جواب مونده. ۶۰ ساله.هیچ کس هم نمیتونه برای کس دیگه جواب بده

----------


## یوسف زالی

> ممکنه کسی بگه که مثلا دلفی بهتر از ویبیه ولی اگه همون مثال رو با دلفی بخواد انجام بده صد در صد حاصل کار به خوبی کار با مجموعه ی دات نت نمیشه.


 :قهقهه: 

در برنامه نویسی زبان درجه ی دوم اهمیت رو داره.
اگر الگوریتم و اصول برنامه نویسی مثل شی گرایی رو بدونید اصلا فرقی نمی کنه با چی شروع کنید.
بعد از مدتی می بینید که هر زبانی برای خودش قدرتهایی داره و در زمینه هایی بهینه شده.
من اگر یک برنامه نویس با زبان x ببینم و از کارش خوشم نیاد دلیل نمی شه که زبان x بد باشه.

برای شروع یک برنامه باید نیاز سنجی کنی.
برای برنامه ای مثل Personnel می تونی یکی از زبان های Delphi - C#‎ - VB رو انتخاب کنی.
اگر برنامه باید در سطح بزرگ اجرا بشه بانک بهتره SQL - MySQL - SQLite یا PostGre باشه.
اگر در سطوح کوچک کار می کنید Access گزینه ی خوبی هست.
اگر وب بیس هست اوضاع فرق می کنه..

همه چیز به همه چیز تنیده شده و بستگی داره.
اگر راهنمایی دقیق می خوای (مشاوره) کارت با دو خط نوشتن راه نمی افته و نظرات احساسی دریافت خواهی کرد.

----------

